# iPhone 4s: WIFI and Bluetooth not working



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, it's been over a year since I've posted on TSF, which is good news that I haven't had any computer problems. But then, I bought an iPhone.

iPhone 4s, iOS 7.0.4 (fully updated)
WIFI option grayed out.
Bluetooth option also grayed out, with progress wheel turning forever.

I have tried the "fixes" I found on the Interwebs; but not the "stick it in the oven" one, though. 

I don't want to reset to factory, 'cause all the responses on the web indicate that that is only a temporary fix.

I have rebooted the device, toggled Airplane Mode and DND, etc.

Any other suggestions?
Thanks, friends. I was surprised to see all the new departments in TSF! 
-Andy


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is Airplane mode turned on?


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

I've tried toggling Airplane Mode. No effect.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did anything go wrong in the update?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

How old is this device?


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Just a few months old. I can't attest to when it was manufactured.
-Andy


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

andyenglish said:


> Just a few months old. I can't attest to when it was manufactured.
> -Andy


I would take it in to Apple then. They will give you a new one on the spot.

This usually happens with older iPhones because the WiFi chip has over heated... if it is happening on a new device it is likely defective.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

as steve jobs once said - are you holding the phone right? 

seriously, have you tried a hard boot?

How to Hard Reset an iPhone (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------

